# Swindon Show - Saturday 23rd April 2011



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey guys, whos going to this show?

And does anyone have the address of where it actually is?

Katy x


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

no worries, i have the address now  still wanna know whos going though!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Where did you find the address Katy?


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

katys just poped out. she got the address on the facebook nmc page


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

its on the NMC website

http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I really want to go  I'm missing mouse chats, I don't have enough time to go on here as much as I would like to ):


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Im going  not showing tho......just a spectator to gain more experience and knowledge


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Fancy Mice Wales said:


> Im going  not showing tho......just a spectator to gain more experience and knowledge


Excellent, its all helpful!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

katytwinkle said:


> Hey guys, whos going to this show?


Well, me and SarahC for sure, since we're judging


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Is anyone going from london or south london/surrey/kent/middx? I cant go because i've got my family over that weekend, but i would love to send some mice over there with somone. If anyone is going from within an hour's drive or so of me (sutton/kingston/to m40 up to chinnor) please let me know!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in bracknell? If I go I could help out? but apparently it's a 40 min drive from me to you ):


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah! Sounds like a cunning plan! That's a definite possibility - i'd need to bring them over to you on the Friday midday/early afternoon, and i'd be able to pick them up on the Monday around the same time (unless you wanted to bring them to me, and you could grab a few mice out the garage as payment!) I'd give you petrol money as well. And at the show, i'll get Phil or Sam if they're going to take over and put them out on the tables. I'd bring a couple of cages over so you can pop them in there on the saturday evening when you get home from the show, plus their food. Just let me know closer to the time!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Dam it- there goes a few points.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Haha!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

ha ha ha!!! tell me about it! i was thinking the same thing gary!!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I can feel the numbers going down for entries at Swindon :lol:


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Im coming this time for a look round!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Shiprat said:


> I can feel the numbers going down for entries at Swindon :lol:


wheres you fighting spirit ? (obviously reserved for Mite threads)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> wheres you fighting spirit ? (obviously reserved for Mite threads)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm going to Swindon and I believe tratallen is too.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll be back. said:


> Shiprat said:
> 
> 
> > I can feel the numbers going down for entries at Swindon :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahY said:


> > wheres you fighting spirit ? (obviously reserved for Mite threads)
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Ahhh that's ok, i don't have any marked mice entered!

Tratellen is going , that should be interesting, wish i was going now.


----------



## JIM (Jul 28, 2009)

Im going  bright and early to help Brian and Eileen to set up as they do a great job with their organization of the show :thumbuo


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

maisymouse said:


> Im coming this time for a look round!


it will be very nice to meet you and also Jim as well as the usual crowd.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I may do, but it currently depends on things. If not, my next one will be Sowood.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any does for sale that they could bring? Im looking for something a bit special, long haired, silver, lilac, agouti, cinnamon, astrex or abyssinian

If any one has any could you please let me know as I will be in oxford the weekend of the 23rd so I can make the extra journey down

Thanks


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Yahz finally on here again. hi everyone. I'll be going too. I have emailed lakeside mousery and blackthorn stud, but i'm currently looking for Astrex and Dutch mice (does). Is anyone going to the show have any of these variety for sale? Thanks, and see you there


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> Tratellen is going , that should be interesting, wish i was going now.


Not so much really :lol:

Had a bit of bad luck (the details of which need no discussion here) and now the only showable mice I have, I spotted today, have a touch of the old 'Ing ray Orm way'. I don't know where it's come in from :roll:

It's no laughing matter, but it doesn't do to be all precious about things does it!
It's easily treated but my mice will be in no fit shape for the showbench this time, so I'll be there as an observer only.

See you all there x


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not gonna manage to make it, sadly. It's going to cost me too much, I'll be at Sowood though.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Thats a shame. wish I could go to Sowood but it's too far for me


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't thin I'm gonna make this show, too much on this weekend. When it's a choice between mouse shows and kayak fishing, there is only ever gonna be one winner for me. I hope to put an entry in though, if my mucker Sam will take them up for me. Good luck to all those who are going.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck everyone and see you at the show!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

see you there.x


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

How did you all come on, did you have a good day.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a lovely day and I enjoyed the fact that it was supported by fledgling members who have come from the forum.I had some very good mice to judge,much better than the last time I was at at this venue.Weather was fab,company good and I got a new mouse courtesy of ,I'll be back' to start off a new line for myself.Some very good mice missed out on a placement in some classes because the quality was very good.Loganberrys winning baby cham was a gem and I was very taken with best aov,a striking agouti owned by 'I'll be back',shining with health and vitality,a real beaut.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It was very nice to meet some of you that belong to this forum (thanks Katy for stewarding) and hopefully I'll see you again at shows soon.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Naomi please forgive me for not mentioning your great stewarding for me.No complaints at all.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds like a great day, i'm sure my mice enjoyed it, shame I couldn't. Once i get my transport sorted I shall be at more of these shows.

Well done to the winners, somehow i had a sneaky suspicion that SarahY would get best marked again!

Pictures of winners please!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahC said:


> Naomi please forgive me for not mentioning your great stewarding for me.No complaints at all.


All too late I'm afraid, black mark already in book! 

It was my great pleasure SarahC. Thankyou for the privillage xx


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Thankyou! I enjoyed stewarding at this show - it was my first "full" day of stewarding and i learnt so much from Cait about loads of different varieties. Thankyou to Meg for putting up with mine and georges camp out in her living room! - shes a great hostess!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

The show was great even though I didnt stay long, lovely mice


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks very much to the judges for putting my mice up, and for Meg, Katie and George for taking my mice to the show and bringing them back for me. Much appreciated!

Wish I could have been there, but a family invasion meant I couldn't. This was the first time I've been able to send mice to a show with other people, and it went very smoothly and was well worth it! Thanks again people!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's my Dutch boy with his new trophy!









And here he is being judged by Terry Sales during the Grand Challenge (photo taken by I'll Be Back, thank you!)









*Big* congratulations to Loganberry for winning BIS and to I'll Be Back for winning almost everything else! :lol:

It was a lovely show, but then Swindon always is 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Lovely, once again Sarah this is a sight we will be seeing all this year i'm sure. Congrats!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Well done Sarah!


----------

